# JTextArea Text ausgeben mit setText(a) aber wie?



## Xio (19. Dez 2007)

Abend...
Ich hätte folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein JTextArea Textfeld und will jetzt mit dem Befehl setText(a) einen Text hineinschreiben...

soweit so gut, kein Problem, aber wie mache ich es, wenn ich aus einem Array[99] es so ausgeben will?

JTextArea:



1
2
3
4
5
6
7
...100

Denn, wenn ich ein 2. mal setText aufrufe überschreibt es alles andere

MfG
Danke
Xio


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2007)

```
StringBuilder buffer = new StringBuilder();
for(String s : deinArrayMitStrings)
{
   buffer.append(s).append("\n");
}
deinTextFeld.setText(buffer.toString());
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Dez 2007)

JTextArea hat auch eine append()-Methode, da kannst du dir den Umweg über den StringBuilder sparen.


----------



## Guest (20. Dez 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JTextArea hat auch eine append()-Methode, da kannst du dir den Umweg über den StringBuilder sparen.


Das aktualisiert das Textfeld aber sofort. Wenn man z.B. 100 Zeilen auf diese Art einfügt, wird das Textfeld 
unnötigerweise 100 mal aktualisiert.
Für sowas wie ein Chat wäre es aber OK. Vermutlich geht es hier sogar darum.


----------

